#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Krea met allu

## Upgrading your system

Ik kwam net in de lounge deze foto tegen, ik ben er bepaald niet kapot van.[xx(]

Wat vinden jullie??

----------


## fl@x

Ziet er erg "eng" uit.
Zou wel eens willen weten hoe ze dit in ***snaam omhoog hebben gekregen.
Misschien kunnen de echte 'Riggers' onder ons ff commentaar geven.

Greetz

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Hmm. dit is de afbeelding van het bedrijf waar Rv zijn set aan kan verkopen. Dit plaatje heb ik als URL bij zijn topic gezet.... Ze zijn trouwens tot meer creatieve uitspattingen in staat.

Hoe je het omhoog krijgt is voor mij niet de vraag, dat geloof ik wel. Een ander punt is: hoe blijft het veilig in de lucht? Niet dus! Die baseplates zijn gewoon op elkaar afgesteund, vermoedelijk aan elkaar bevestigd met tieraps...  Het carré is met 4 scaffs aan de vier diagonalen (die dus afsteunen op die pilaren) bevestigd.

Bovenin zijn de diagonalen weer vastgeklusd op een T-stuk+ truss, wat op zijn beurt weer vast zit aan de steunpilaat van de tent. knap werk hoor  :Wink:  IDIOTEN.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Klopt idd Pieter, dat plaatje komt uit jou posting in de lounge.
Ik zei daar dat het een rigging topic zou moeten zijn en ik bedacht me na dit te hebben geantwoord dat het wel een goeie zou zijn hem gelijk eens ff te posten. 

Kan iemand zien hie de diagonalen vastzitten aan het kruisstuk bovenaan??
Ik zou bijna zeggen dat het met ty-raps vastzit..
Het leuke is wel van zo'n gammele kreatie dat je aan safety's ook niet hoeft te doen.
De kans dat er een lamp afdondert is volgens mij stukken kleiner dan dat de hel trussconstruktie inzakt.
Je moet er toch niet aan denken dat er iemand tegen zo'n pootje aanleunt?? Er zouden eigelijk contoles moetten worden gehouden door de Arbo ofzo op zulke lokties.

Ik vind het echt belachelijk dat iemand dit durft neer te zetten

----------


## jakobjan

Als ik het zo kan bekijken,  nadat ik de foto wat opgeblazen heb,  is dat het vierkant met doughty clamps aan de diagonalen vast gemaakt is, maar hoe die baseplates aan die truss kruising vast zitten is mij een Raadsel.. er is niets te zien van Tie raps of van een ander soortige bevestiging,  het zou een scharnier kunnen zijn,  maar het is lichtjes onverantwoord.

----------


## movinghead

MAIL ZE EENS ALVORENS ALLEMAAL DINGEN TE GAAN BEWEREN DIE JE NIET ZEKER WEET!! (ty-raps)

Ik vin het er ook niet veilig uitzien maar ga niet dingen beweren of vaststellen die nergens over gaan.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> MAIL ZE EENS ALVORENS ALLEMAAL DINGEN TE GAAN BEWEREN DIE JE NIET ZEKER WEET!! (ty-raps)
> 
> Ik vin het er ook niet veilig uitzien maar ga niet dingen beweren of vaststellen die nergens over gaan.



Daar ben ik het eigelijk wel mee eens, je (in het algemeen) zou het zelf ook niet leuk vinden als je je eigen foto's tegenkwam, met daarbij een of andere vage constatering...

----------


## oversound

Ben het hier mee eens, alleen als je op hun site even rondkijkt en bij foto's van hun  producties dan zie je toch vele dingen die doorgaans niet mogen en absoluut onveilig zijn.
Het zou goed zijn als ze even meelezen zodat ze zelf actie kunnen ondernemen om de veiligheid te vergroten.

----------


## AJB

Ik heb even het fotomapje bekeken... Men heeft de middenpaal met een spanband achtig materiaal aan de tent-pilaar bevestigd...


Verder zijn er vierkante en driehoekige baseplates voorzien van eigenhandig aangebrachte scharnieren... :Frown:  Waarvan men uiteraard alle keuringsrapporten kan laten zien...[xx(]



conclusie; het is veiliger om met je ogen dicht een drukke snelweg over te steken dan een feest bij te wonen waar deze mensen de rigging verzorgen...[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Upgrading your system

ik zei dat ik bijna zou zeggen dat dit met ty-raps vastzit. Ik beweer niet dat het zo is.
en daarbij, ik vroeg ook of er iemand is die weet hoe het vastzit. 

Ik kan je inmiddels vertellen dat het schanieren zijn,maar de constatering dat het onveilig is trek ik niet in, daar blijf ik bij. Ik zou het zo nooit durven ophangen/neerzetten.

Verder is de naam van het betreffende bedrijf niet relevant(en heb ik niet genoemd, het gaat om deze construktie (waar in eerste instantie niet uirt op te maken is wie de bouwer is). Ik zie het probleem dus niet zo.
Ze zijn er niet bang voor dat het gezien wordt anders zet je ze niet online. zo zie ik het in ieder geval.

mocht hetgeen ik gepost heb alsnog in verkeerde aarde valt: zeg het maar dan kan hij verwijderd worden, maar het is idd geval niet de intentie het bedrijf onderuit te halen. Het gaat puur om deze construktie

----------


## AJB

Nu blijvend in prijs verlaagt bij OVERDRIVE : suicidale riggers... gegarandeert zonder enig verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel...vraag ernaar bij uw apotheker...[B)]

Hier ziet u een van hen keurig gesafet [xx(] en minderjarig de truss opstappen...

dan de slogan;
And *** saw that it was good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

oww, sorry. ik zie dat er tijdens het typen van mijn vorige reactie AJB een helder licht op de zaak aan het schijnen was.
mijn reactie was bedoeld voor fritz en oversound 
De posting van AJB staat mijn vaststelling bij van het feit dat het dus schanieren zijn.
en met zijn verdere opmerkingen ben ik het ook helemaal eens ( :Smile: )

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> ik zei dat ik bijna zou zeggen dat dit met ty-raps vastzit. Ik beweer niet dat het zo is.
> en daarbij, ik vroeg ook of er iemand is die weet hoe het vastzit. 
> 
> Ik kan je inmiddels vertellen dat het schanieren zijn,maar de constatering dat het onveilig is trek ik niet in, daar blijf ik bij. Ik zou het zo nooit durven ophangen/neerzetten.
> 
> Verder is de naam van het betreffende bedrijf niet relevant(en heb ik niet genoemd, het gaat om deze construktie (waar in eerste instantie niet uirt op te maken is wie de bouwer is). Ik zie het probleem dus niet zo.
> Ze zijn er niet bang voor dat het gezien wordt anders zet je ze niet online. zo zie ik het in ieder geval.
> ...



Ik kan het niet anders dan met upgrading your systems (wat een lange naam) eens zijn. Het gaat hier ook niet om het bedrijf onderuit te halen, maar om het feit dat er gediscussiëerd over een foute constructie en mensen daar hun mening over geven. Tevens moet ik het met AJB eens zijn: Ik loop liever met mijn ogen dicht een snelweg over, dan dat ik me ook maar een moment onder of in de buurt van die truss constructie bevind. 

AMEN !!!!!

----------


## AJB

foute constructie...levensgevaarlijk zelfs !

@ Dj Spike; vraag in je profiel; Voor de aanhouder is geen weg onbegaanbaar... :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Oneigenlijk gebruik van de baseplates zelf is nog niet genoemd, maar er zullen maar weinig fabrikanten staan te juichen bij dit soort 'garage-engineered-construction'
En ik vraag me af of er überhaupt wel een heer of dame bij die company is, die wel eens een rekenmachine heeft gebruikt voor iets anders dan de vaststelling van de BTW...

----------


## AJB

Rekenmachine... insinueer je nu dat deze mensen de basisschool hebben voltooid ?!!?!.... Beetje te hoog gegrepen rinus... :Wink:  Ze zijn blijven hangen in de bouwhoek op het peuterdagverblijf [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## test12

Rekenmachine? Bij lego krijg je toch ook geen rekenmachine en daar zijn ook wel poppetjes.
Wat doe ik toch met mijn groundsupport, als ik ze vervoer zitten er nog nieteens remmen op de wielen.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> @ Dj Spike; vraag in je profiel; Voor de aanhouder is geen weg onbegaanbaar...



hehehe, dus wel iemand die latijn lezen kan. Of gewoon op de site van spyker gezeten ??? Ach ja, mag dan misschien wel gejat zijn, maar beter nog altijd goed gejat dan slecht verzonnen  :Big Grin:  !!!

(Maar ik vind het wel een heel mooi motto en dit zal mijn motto voorlopig nog wel ff blijven)

oja, voor de mensen die niet weten waar het over gaat, kijk maar in mijn profiel.

@ AJB. Ik heb dit dan wel gejat maar ik heb wel latijn gehad. Hoe komt het dat jij dit kon vertalen, ook latijn gehad ???

----------


## rinus bakker

Ecrituri divertimentum?
Oftewel...
He mannen, gaan we nu niet een heel klein beetje offtopic zitten te stereopeniseren?
Pecunia non olet, Volare necesse est & Riggus maximus centralis

----------


## Michel_G

sorry rinus, wou ff reageren op wat AJB zei. Maar als je wil kan ik mij bericht wel wissen !!! (dat doe ik natuurlijk alleen voor iemand als jou *slijm*slijm*  :Wink: )

----------


## Barthez

To get back "on-topic",

Ik ben ook ff rond gaan kijken in de fotomapjes van deze zeer onverantwoorde rigging vrienden, en ik kwam nog een paar zeer opmerkelijke zaken tegen.

Wat bijvoorbeeld te denken van dit? [V]

En het bouwen van vreemde schuine constructies zonder enige verantwoording is ze in het geheel niet vreemd: [B)]

En de meest simpele ziel zou er meteen aan denken, maar deze jongens niet hoor, de eerste die op deze foto een safety weet te vinden gaat door voor de hoofdprijs  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]


Hoelang zal het duren voordat het een keer goed fout gaat met deze bouwsels???[V][xx(]

----------


## DjFlo

Zeg kunne we ze niet vragen om hier uitleg over te geven? want opzich is het wel eerlijk om hun oordeel hierover te geven!

groeten

floris

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Oneigenlijk gebruik van de baseplates zelf is nog niet genoemd, maar er zullen maar weinig fabrikanten staan te juichen bij dit soort 'garage-engineered-construction'
> En ik vraag me af of er überhaupt wel een heer of dame bij die company is, die wel eens een rekenmachine heeft gebruikt voor iets anders dan de vaststelling van de BTW...



Hoezo? Is deze mis-constructie nog na te rekenen dan?

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> [br@ AJB. Ik heb dit dan wel gejat maar ik heb wel latijn gehad. Hoe komt het dat jij dit kon vertalen, ook latijn gehad ???



yepz...

----------


## Gast1401081

Alea jacta est, quod erat demonstrandum.

Oftewel : Hoe gaan we met zulke concurrenten om? bellen we 

1 Rinus, die dit serieus gaat Afkeuren,
2 de politie, waar we aangifte doen van Afkeur en Gevaar vastgesteld door een gediplomeerd rigging-keurmeester?
3 of laten we de boel de boel?? En drinken ons dagelijkse bier elders...?

----------


## AJB

Dagelijks bier... :Big Grin:  Betrapt op alcoholisme...Het is namelijk niet de hoeveelheid, maar de regelmaat die afhankelijkheid bepaalt  :Wink: 

Maar ach...aan de andere kant;
Omnem crede diem tibi diluxisse supremum

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Pecunia non olet



Blij dat wc's inmiddels niet meer bewaakt worden[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Niet om het een of het ander hoor maar ik wordt eerder op mijn vingers getikt vanwegen het feit dat ik de conclusie trek dat ik ty-rapjes zie in de trussconstruktie.
ik helemaal uitgelegd dat dit maar een vraag was en ze niet heb gezien en nu..... :Frown:  :Frown: 



zie ik ze nog ook.

in het midden van de foto zie ik daat een buis vastgemaakt met een ty-rapje aan een van de diagonale buisjes van de tussbalk en met een beetje geluik gaat deze happygozer er net naast staan want een valbeveiliging zal er wel niet inzitten :Frown: [xx(][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

ik moet zeggen, ik ben heel crea in het oplossen van problemen en wijk ook wel eens een beetje van de regels maar dit is toch wel een echte ramp :Frown:  en een belediging van het mooie vak van rigger[8D][^]

----------


## strobo.

als ik zo iets zie staan als ik zelf eens uit ga daar krijg je mij ni onder heb al wat raars uitgespookt maar dat

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door strobo._
> 
> als ik zo iets zie staan als ik zelf eens uit ga daar krijg je mij ni onder heb al wat raars uitgespookt maar dat



Bedankt voor je waardevolle toevoeging... Maar goed...ieder zijn meug... of...om in stijl te blijven;

Trahit sua quemque voluptas (ieder diertje zijn pleiziertje)

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Oftewel : Hoe gaan we met zulke concurrenten om? bellen we 
> 1 Rinus, die dit serieus gaat Afkeuren,
> 2 de politie, waar we aangifte doen van Afkeur en Gevaar vastgesteld door een gediplomeerd rigging-keurmeester?
> 3 of laten we de boel de boel?? En drinken ons dagelijkse bier elders...?



Hallo Mac, 
1. Doe me een lol... ik dacht ik zal er eens aan beginnen (alleen door commentaar wat er te zien is op de fotos, maar dan loopt de server bij J&H misschien wel vast.
2. Die komen niet eens meer als er bij je ingebroken is of een vrachtauto met  250.000,- inhoud is gejat. Dus kun je deze suggestie meteen vergeten.
3. Dat wordt dus toch het bier, maar dan wel af en toe een dagje overslaan (haal je gewoon de "gederfde alkoholen" de dag erna in...)
Mag dat dan wel Arvid [8D][:I] :Big Grin: 
Weet iemand ook met wat voor merk truss die mannen werken. Dat is toch wel goed spul hoor. 
Alleen zal er wat eerder sprake zijn van metaalvermoeiingseffecten...
en van de hersencellen die door de ogen overprikkeld worden met dergelijke "harentebergenrijzende grapjasserij".  
Maar misschien weten die mannen wel niet beter en denken ze gewoon in alle oprechtheid dat er bij hun werk niks mis KAN gaan.

----------


## DJ Ripped

idd , 
deze lichtopstelling is dodelijk : By Overdrive  :Wink: 
ik vraag mij af , oe stevig deze was , 
hoeken doen wonderen , maar op deze manier kan het nooit STEVIG zijn !
met vriendelijke groeten .

----------


## Drive inn tnt

zoals ik al vermoede zit het dus met baseplates en schanieren vast maarja ik zou daar niet graag lopen!

----------


## R. den Ridder

hmmm, heb de mensen uitgenodigd om eens te komen meepraten met de mensen op het forum...gen commentaar, wel de posting in de lounge verwijderd... net als mijn hele verhaal over hoe en waarom en wel en niet...dus sluit me aan bij de rest...zou iets zijn om op tv te laten zien...shrapheap van discoverychannel is er niets bij :-)

----------


## Rv

Yep, alles in de lounge is verwijderd, en ik had net twee dagen niet gevolgd, dus weet helemaal ni waarom en vind het ook spijtig want m'n vraag was serieus gesteld en bedoeld ...
Achja, den eene keer hangen ze er een slotje op, dan kan iedereen het nog lezen, mor bij mij moet het weer juist verwijderd worden
[|)]

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 3. Dat wordt dus toch het bier, maar dan wel af en toe een dagje overslaan (haal je gewoon de "gederfde alkoholen" de dag erna in...)
> Mag dat dan wel Arvid [8D][:I]



hmmm...Ik twijfel nog Rinus...maar; bij deze zullen we het spreekwoordelijke oogje dichtknijpen wat betreft grote boze riggers :Wink: ... Die kunnen niet zonder [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## rinus bakker

NOG steeds OFF-Topic:




> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> Die kunnen niet zonder [] bier



Welzeker die kunnen prima zonder!
Maar als ze een hele dag achter elkaar hebben staan praten  :Smile:  
lijkt hun keel heel erg op de Sahara of Death Valley: Kurkdroog!
En dan gaan een paar (witte) biertjes er prima in.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> wel de posting in de lounge verwijderd... net als mijn hele verhaal over hoe en waarom en wel en niet...



Bedoel je dat zij jouw verhaal daarover in de lounge ook verwijderd hebben? Dat kan toch niet?

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> Weet iemand ook met wat voor merk truss die mannen werken. Dat is toch wel goed spul hoor. 
> Alleen zal er wat eerder sprake zijn van metaalvermoeiingseffecten...
> en van de hersencellen die door de ogen overprikkeld worden met dergelijke "harentebergenrijzende grapjasserij".  
> Maar misschien weten die mannen wel niet beter en denken ze gewoon in alle oprechtheid dat er bij hun werk niks mis KAN gaan.



ok rinus, een kijkje in hun links geeft een linkje naar www.prolyte.nl
dus dan is mijn vermoeden erg groot dat zij prolyte trussen hebben................[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink:

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Welzeker die kunnen prima zonder!
> Maar als ze een hele dag achter elkaar hebben staan praten  
> lijkt hun keel heel erg op de Sahara of Death Valley: Kurkdroog!
> En dan gaan een paar (witte) biertjes er prima in.



Hehe...wat heb je toch een zwaar leven  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Maar vind wel dat je na een cursusdag idd een paar biertjes verdient hebt[8D] Maar witbier...[8)]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik vind het wel jammer dat deze Drive-in (wat is het) nog niet heeft gereageerd, ik heb ze uitdrukkelijk op de hoogte gesteld van dit onderdeel in het forum en dat we erg benieuwd zijn naar hun uitleg.(en uitvluchten) en ook de organisator die in de lounge reageerde heb ik niet meer gezien.
Jammer. ik dacht dat zo'n "grote" en "profesionele" drive-in wel zou reageren.

Weet je wat ik nou het rare vind, wat zouden jullie nou doen als oganisator als je op een site zulke foto's tegenkwam?? Ik zou ze zeker niet vragen voor een opdracht.
Toch hebben ze een redelijk volle Agenda. Snappie dat nou??
Hebben we in Belgie en Nederland dan zoveel suisidale Organisatoren of letten die hier gewoon niet op??

Ik snap er geen Z#K van

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zit net aan de andere kant van de grens, zo'n vijf kilometer nederland in, vlak bij Hoogstraten, en de concurrentie daar imn belgie is ernstig dodelijk, ieder dorp heeft zijn eigen discobar lijkt het wel, en een groter dorp vaak nog meer.
Als je dan hoort wat voor prijzen die krijgen voor fuiven met veel licht, geluid en rigging, daar kom ik mijn bed niet voor uit.

moet zeggen dat ik nog nooit zoiets geks heb gezien als wat overdrive presteert gelukkig, wel vaak takels in een tent waar veel meer aan hangt wat mij lijkt te mogen, en vaak ook truss die los op andere truss ligt gekoppeld met een safety die misschien wel een scannetje van 50 lkilo mag houden, maar zeker geen steels o.i.d.

Ralph

----------


## od

Beste collega's,

Blijkbaar hebben vele mensen de weg naar onze site gevonden waarvoor dank!! Tot mijn grote spijt moet ik vaststellen dat deze site (licht en geluid forum) dient op mensen aftebreken, op te pissen ... enz... in plaats van de mensen te helpen, dit vind ik jammer. Hierbij enkele opmerkingen. Met dank aan Ralf den ridder om ons hierover in te lichten. Toch jammer dat wij enkel een voorpagina op uw site zien, geen enkele constructie die je hebt gemaakt staat er op. Heeft u er misschien nog geen gemaakt of heeft u schrik voor commentaar? Wat betreft DJ spike zal ik héééél kort zijn, heeft u ooit al een lichtbrug gezien???. Wat betreft dj Ripped, misschien eerst eens naar uw site zien voor u iets zegt over een ander. Bon en nu naar de feiten: Zoals u kan zien maken wij regelmatig constructies. Ik ben een éénmans bedrijf, die werk met mensen van de vereniging voor wie wij optreden/opstellen. ik ben er mij ook van bewust dat het soms niet altijd 100% correct is. (maar wie wel???) Ik denk dat véél riggers werken voor grote bedrijven en die hebben er natuurlijk de centen voor om 100% correct te werken!! (en dan nog!!!)
Wat ik wel zéér raar vind zijn de volgende punten: 1 commentaar geven is zéér makkelijk (blijkt uit de reacties) maar heeft er één iemand een oplossing gegeven? neen dus, liever verder kakken over details...
2 ik heb altijd gehoord dat prolyte de standaard was onder de lichtbruggen maar jullie breken het product volledig af. (ik weet ook dat je dit met andere en goedkopere merken niet moet doen.
3 Wat mij nog het meeste opvalt, al deze mensen die commentaar geven hebben geen of willen hun website niet geven!! (misschien schrik voor commentaar?) Ik ben fier op wat ik heb gepresteerd, met MIJN materiaal.
4 Dat ik nu pas reageer is enkel en alleen het feit dat ik dit weekend moest werken met discobars op te zetten.... blijkbaar hebben sommige minder werk en meer tijd om te kakken op andere mensen.
5 jullie spreken steeds over concurrenten, ik noem jullie nog steeds collega's ook al willen jullie er ons vanonder halen. Bij mij bestaan er geen concurrenten, enkel collega's. Wie spreekt over concurrenten is in mijn ogen jaloers op dat een ander presteerd.

Hopend u hiermee genoeg te hebben geinformeerd en jullie genoeg stof tot nadenken heb bijgegeven, teken ik met de meeste hoogachting

Van Lil Geert
zaakvoerder
OVERDRIVE
info@dboverdrive.be
www.dboverdrive.be

----------


## Orbis

zo gaat het hier in belgië helaas bijna altijd, hoe meer materiaal hoe liever, ermee, kunnen werken of het veilig kunnen gebruiken speelt geen rol! zolang er maar veel materiaal aan de trussen hangt en dat de trussen maar 'speciaal' zijn!

Hier in de streek zijn zo'n 10 licht-en geluidsfirma's en daarvan zijn er al zeker 3 waarvan ik weet dat er op een fuif al eens een lichtbrug naar beneden gekomen is of een toestel afgevallen of dat ze een verschikkelijke constructie neerzetten! (cfr. overdrive)

Maar geen noog, dergelijke praktijken kunnen toch niet blijven duren dus die firmas zullen ooit wel eens tegen de lamp lopen é...no worries!

en intussen vanonder hun trussen blijven, zo blijf je zelf ook nog even leven  :Big Grin:

----------


## od

Beste Orbis,

Ons magazijn is in Liedekerke, maar van u hebben ze hier nog NOOIT gehoord!!!! Toch wel raar he!!
B.T.W. Bij ons is er nog NOOIT iets naar beneden gevallen!!!

m.v.gr

Van lil Geert

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik heb hier maar een paar dingen op te zeggen:





> citaat:commentaar geven is zéér makkelijk (blijkt uit de reacties) maar heeft er één iemand een oplossing gegeven? neen dus, liever verder kakken over details...



Voor sommige zaken is geen oplossing te vinden. Bepaalde constructies, hoe leuk ook
bedacht, kunnen gewoon niet geplaatst worden in een tent. En die details, daar gaat
het juist om. Dat zijn de punten die bepalen of de constructie wel of niet blijft
staan!





> citaat:ik ben er mij ook van bewust dat het soms niet altijd 100% correct is. (maar wie wel???) Ik denk dat véél riggers werken voor grote bedrijven en die hebben er natuurlijk de centen voor om 100% correct te werken!! (en dan nog!!!)



Doe het of 100% veilig of doe het niet.





> citaat:Toch jammer dat wij enkel een voorpagina op uw site zien, geen enkele constructie die je hebt gemaakt staat er op. Heeft u er misschien nog geen gemaakt of heeft u schrik voor commentaar?



Van een aantal mensen op dit forum kan ik met zekerheid zeggen dat zij wel VERANTWOORDE
constructies neerzetten. En jouw posting neigt eerder naar schrik / angst voor commentaar.
Op het moment dat je dit soort foto's openbaar maakt, moet je in staan voor de eventuele
reacties van "collega's"

----------


## od

inderdaad par-av je hebt gelijk, jullie zijn slimmer, jullie zetten geen detailfoto's op jullie site!!! maar een lichtbrug op 2 stellingen, is dat veilig???

----------


## Orbis

beste OD,

best mogelijk, heel waarschijnlijk zelfs dat je nog nooit van mij gehoord hebt! Je kan namelijk ook bezig zijn met licht en geluid zonder in de verhuur te zitten!

Wie ik ben doet er toch helemaal niet toe, het gaat hem hier over de veiligheid van uw en andermans contructies.

Spijtig dat u ervan overtuigd blijft dat deze constructie veilig is, veiligheid heeft niets te maken met het feit of je nu met eigen personeel werkt of mensen van de organisatie. uzelf, als eigenaar van het materiaal moet weten hoe je er veilig mee werkt!

Het is helemaal niet mijn bedoeling uw bedrijg in een slecht daglicht te stellen, daar schiet niemand mee op, ik geef enkel m'n mening over dit soort constructies...

Vriendelijke groeten

----------


## AJB

@ Van Lil Geert,

Onder Collega's versta ik mensen die in de zelfde tak van sport werkzaam zijn als ik (samengevat onder het kopje professionele theatertechniek). Aangezien ik jou, op grond van het getoonde, niet acht te plaatsen in die beroepsgroep, vat ik de term "collega" dan ook op als een belediging (waarvoor mijn dank [V])

Hameren op mensen zonder website vind IK persoonlijk een vreemde verdedigingstactiek, als je zojuist een paar honderd mensen in levensgevaar hebt gebracht, zonder hen dat netjes mede te delen... Dan de text; "het is niet altijd 100%" !!!!!!!!!![} :Smile: ] Wat ben je voor clown als je dit soort praatjes gaat lopen verkondigen ! Ik ga 5 keer met een revolver schieten op een kleuterklasje, MAAR er zit maar 1 kogel in... [xx(]

Niemand zegt trouwens dat Prolyte niet goed is... Als jij er echter scharnieren in gaat poppen, en vervolgens denkt dat je hiermee dezelfde belastingstabellen kunt aanhouden... Naieviteit is het vriendelijkste dat op dit moment in mij naar boven schiet...

Ik wens je in het vervolg alle wijsheid toe, en hoop je ooit als collega te kunnen aanmerken, maar het erkennen van je fouten is de 1ste stap richting verbeteren... Neem deze A.U.B. !

Namens vele van mijn collega's,

Arvid Buit

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> 
> 
> 
> Wat betreft DJ spike zal ik héééél kort zijn, heeft u ooit al een lichtbrug gezien???.



Hahaha, dus vanwege mijn leeftijd (neem aan dat je daar op doelt) Zou ik nog nooit een lichtbrug hebben gezien ??? Kom op zeg, ik mag dan nog maar 16 zijn, maar ik zie zelfs dat dit gewoon een belachelijke constructie is. (want dat is het gewoon, hoe je het ook recht probeert te l*llen, lukt je toch niet)

Maar aangezien je maar een eenmansbedrijf bent mag je wel "foute" trussconstructies bouwen ??? Kom op zeg. En niet alleen de constructie is fout maar ook het niet gebruiken van safety's.

Kom er nou eerlijk voor uit. Je weet net zo goed als iedereen dat je fout zit en als dat niet zo is, dan heb je een serieus probleem. 

Je hebt het er trouwens over dat iedereen zo snel oordeelt op dit forum, maar het is inderdaad wel erg makkelijk om het op mijn leeftijd te gooien.

(sorry voor deze reacties modjes, maar zo'n hypocriete reactie vraagt om een andere hypocryte reactie  :Wink: )

----------


## turbomaster

kleine vraag aan de riggers : 
aangezien die persoon vraagt of er een andere oplossing zou zijn : is het niet mogelijk van een constructie op towers te zetten en daar dat geval gewoon aan te takelen? zou volgens mij een stuk veiliger zijn (op voorwaarde dat de boel met deftige steels en de nogige safety's wordt afgewerkt natuurlijk

----------


## Gast1401081

zal meteen ff andere oplossingen aandragen, als antwoord op vraag 1 van de beunhaas: 

1 sparen voor de rekening van de bloemist die de graftakken op de begrafenis van de slachtoffers levert,
2 met een I-balken-constructie  vast laten lassen door een rontgen-gediplomeerd lasser.
3 me in een hoekje rood en door gaan zitten schamen voor dit soort lapwerk. 

Als ik de volgende keer weer dit soort werk van U zie  zorg ik persoonlijk voor de allerhoogste veiligheids-graad die er is, nl het zogenaamde ********-veiligheids-certificaat. Wat op de grond gevallen is kan namelijk niet meer verder vallen, en dus veilig....

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Er is wel degelijk een verantwoorde constructie mogelijk, hetzij in 1 soort truss (X30V)
Als pilaren een bepaalde lengte X30V, met daarop een hoek C005 (135 deg). Vervolgens weer
een lengte met daarop nogmaals een C005 hoek. Deze hoek laat je uitkomen op een boxcorner
of een kruisstuk (C016) of een kruisstuk met daaronder een pilaar (bij grotere overspanningen). (C024) Hoef je verder niets aan te knutselen en rekenen gaat een stuk makkelijker + veiliger!

en om even op het volgende terug te komen:




> citaat:inderdaad par-av je hebt gelijk, jullie zijn slimmer, jullie zetten geen detailfoto's op jullie site!!! maar een lichtbrug op 2 stellingen, is dat veilig???



Antwoord: ja! Dit was een lengte X30D van 12 meter, met een overspanning van 10 meter. Daarin 2 puntlasten van 40 kg. Maximaal is dit volgens de opgaven van Prolyte 131.3 kg, dus
daar zitten we ruim binnen. Tel daarbij een paar schijnwerpers en wat kabels op en reken
die ruim als een verdeelde last van 100 kg en je zit nog ruim binnen de max. van 350 kg.
De gebruikte statieven (VMB TE-074) mogen ieder 200 kg hebben. Ik kom op een totaal gewicht van de truss + last van 220 kg, dus dat mag.

----------


## R. den Ridder

geen dank Geert v Lil,

Iedereen moet eens leren he, ben op dit forum eens verschrikkelijk op mijn plaats gezet toen ik trussen vloog met spanbanden boven publiek, maar het is een feit dat jullie constructies en manier van werken een gevaar oplevert, zowel voor jezelf, maar nog meer voor anderen.

Zou zeggen, neem eens een middag de tijd, bekijk het rigging forum goed, en lees zo eens alles door op je gemakje, ben er zeker van dat je ook schrikt van jullie werkwijze.
En idd, iedereen (zelfs Rinus als je zijn vorige postings leest) maakt fouten, maar accepteren dat andere mensen risico lopen terwijl je weet dat je constructies c.q. manier van werken fout zijn is onacceptabel.

zou niet direct een fout kunnen opnoemen aangezien ik je berekeningen etc. niet heb, maar bnijv. het werken zonder safety's is in mijn ogen al een doodzonde.

Groeten, en veel plezier met bijleren,
Ralph

----------


## Upgrading your system

Beste Od

In principe is het Simpel, wie zijn of haar producten op het internet verspreidt kan rekenen op een scherpe beoordeling van de bezoekers van de site. 
Ik ben degene die deze topic heeft geplaatst en dit deed ik om te kunnen bespreken wat en waarom er hier grove fouten zijn gemaakt. Dit moet je zien als een leerschool voor alle forumers (inclusief jezelf), geen executiepeloton voor jou persoonlijk. Ik zou zeggen, surf nog even rond op dit forum, kijk naar deze topic en doe er je voordeel mee.

Je moet niet vergeten dat we hier niet praten over een deur die nu scheef in het schanier hangt en die we beoordelen. Het gaat hier over een constructie die boven mensen hangt en altijd al een potentieel gevaar is. Als we ook de regeltjes nog eens aan onze laars lappen, kan er een levensgevaarlijke situatie ontstaan. Vergeet niet dat als er van een hoogte van een meter of 4 een bout valt je al een gat in je hoofd kan hebben, Laat staan als er een MHtje langskomt. 

Veel mensen op dit forum zijn beroepsriggers en dealers van riggingprodukten, we hebben zelfs een persoon onder ons waar velen een cursus hebben gevolgd. Als er hier opmerkingen worden geplaatst is dit echt geen tijdsverdrijf maar puur het gebruik van internet om elkaar dingen te leren en elkaar op ieders fouten te wijzen zodat we deze volgende keer niet meer gebruiken.
Je geeft een aantal redenen op waarom jij deze fouten wel mag maken maar deze zijn allemaal gebakken lucht, je ondertekend met je eigen bedrijfsnaam dus die is algemeen bekend nu en iedereen weet van de fouten die je maakt. Nou en?? van je fouten moet je leren maar geef in ieder gaval toe dat je hier helemaal fout zit. Dat wordt op dit forum veel meer gewaardeerd. We zijn immers collega's onder elkaar.

Mijn Raad Voor jou:
Bouw in het vervolg veilige construkties en gebruik safety's, die zitten er echt niet voor de sier, sterker nog: ze kunnen iemands leven redden. Ik zou niet graag tijdens een Kermis aan een moeder vertellen dat ze haar kindje kan gaan begraven omdat ik verzuimt heb met een staalkabeltje van zeggen en schrijven 6 euro een lamp aan de truss te zekeren. 
Geloof me, het is het echt niet waard 

Hoogachtend,

Ron Sies

----------


## od

Beste,

ik wil best toegeven dat ik fout zit, geen enkel probleem voor mij, maar waar zijn de oplossingen??? Als jullie beroeps riggers zijn, waarom dan geen oplossing?? neen steeds maar verder boren en blijven boren zonder een echte oplossing optegeven. Vindt het alleen jammer dat ik deze site niet vroeger kende. Anders hadden deze dingen misschien niet gebeurd.

Met vriendelijke Groeten
Van Lil Geert

----------


## R. den Ridder

ok, het probleem in deze is dat je veel te veel materiaal hebt, met te weinig kennis, hetgveen fout is is op de foto's makkelijk aan te geven:

- geen safeties aan de spots,
- truss middels scharnieren aan elkaar bevestigen kan acht niet, wat zijn de krachten die zo'n ding aankan, veel te weinig anders    
  zou prolyte ze zelf ook wel verkopen ipv moeilijke boxcorners en dergelijke
-door die crea manier van hoeken maken is de scharnierconstructie het zwakste ount in je constructie, heel je constructie is dus  
  gevaarlijk!
-truss borgen aan een tentconstructie is naast niet de manier ook nog eens gevaarlijk, als de truss gaat flikkert ook te tent in  
 elkaar
-je werkt op hoogte zonder enige vorm van veiligheidsmaterialen 

maar probleem is hier het gebrek aan kennis denk ik, als ik iets niet snap of kan doe ik het niet, bij jullie zie je het denk meer als uitdaging, maar begin maar eens het forum door te spitten, dan leer je al veel!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Prolyte heeft wel degelijk variabele hoekstukken, de zgn. bookcorners. Deze mogen niet 
voor dragende constucties gebruikt worden, aldus Prolyte:




> citaat:the hinges rom the book corner are not designed as load bearing parts and therefore 
> can not be part of a structural component



en verder:




> citaat:Als jullie beroeps riggers zijn, waarom dan geen oplossing??



Od, lees mijn vorige post, daar staat in beschreven hoe je op een veilige manier
een dergelijke constructie kan maken. (hoeken C005, C016/C024)
Wil je hier nog een carré onder hangen dan kan dat (met inachtneming van maximale lasten e.d.) bijvoorbeeld door een carré met 4 steels te deadhangen aan de constructie.

----------


## GrooveSound

En dit is lang niet het enige van stommiteiten die Overdrive begaat... Zo heeft hij een dimmerkastje waar een 63 Ampère vrouwtje opstaat... je moet dus een speciale 63 Ampère-kabel hebben -&gt; mannetje-mannetje dus... is dat wel volgens de regel?? I don't think so... Greetz

----------


## Upgrading your system

Das idd wel een beetje raar, maar weet je zeker dat dit geen doorlus is?? zit er geen male op voor de binnenkomende spanning??

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door GrooveSound_
> 
> En dit is lang niet het enige van stommiteiten die Overdrive begaat... Zo heeft hij een dimmerkastje waar een 63 Ampère vrouwtje opstaat... je moet dus een speciale 63 Ampère-kabel hebben -&gt; mannetje-mannetje dus... is dat wel volgens de regel?? I don't think so... Greetz



Waarom zou er wel geen vrouwelijke 63A op mogen? Hier staan verschillende dimmers met een 63A OUT... Volledig normaal, veel gebruikt en vooral : VOLGENS DE REGELS VAN DE WET!

Niet proberen mee te lullen als je niet weet waarover het gaat!

Blijkbaar ook plots een nieuw lid hier op het forum en maar meteen desbetreffende 'firma' af kraken... niet echt professioneel, zeker als je onzin begint te verkopen om zo iemand af te kraken. In het vervolg 2x nadenken voor je wat post.

----------


## Gast1401081

waar staat dat ding dan? kzie m niet..

----------


## GrooveSound

Is een 63 Ampère-kabel, met langs weerszijden een Male stekker op, toegelaten? Das nieuw...

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door GrooveSound_
> 
> Is een 63 Ampère-kabel, met langs weerszijden een Male stekker op, toegelaten? Das nieuw...



Jij maakt ervan dat het om 2x 63A male is...
Waarom zou er wel geen 63A female op een dimmer mogen?

----------


## moderator

Zeg...mag ik heel even het geleuter over een eventueel illigaal verloopje een halt toe roepen?!
Gaat hier over die ongelovelijk onhandig opgestapelde berg alluminium. Lijkt me zinvol dat we ons beperken tot hetgeen waarneembaar is.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> 
> illigaal - Illegaal
> ongelovelijk - Ongelofelijk
> alluminium - Aluminium
> 
> Lijkt me zinvol dat we ons beperken tot hetgeen waarneembaar is.



Waarneembaar is dat de Mod iets moet doen aan zijn spelling...[:I]

----------


## moderator

Werkdruk he  :Smile: 
maar als dat alles is waar je je druk over kan maken, dan noem ik dat forum vervuiling, volgens mij zonder spelfouten nu...
Zal er wat meer op letten, maar het gaat mij nog altijd om de inhoud!
waar blijven de on-topic reacties?

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> 
> Beste,
> 
> ik wil best toegeven dat ik fout zit, geen enkel probleem voor mij, maar waar zijn de oplossingen??? Als jullie beroeps riggers zijn, waarom dan geen oplossing?? neen steeds maar verder boren en blijven boren zonder een echte oplossing optegeven. Vindt het alleen jammer dat ik deze site niet vroeger kende. Anders hadden deze dingen misschien niet gebeurd.
> 
> Met vriendelijke Groeten
> Van Lil Geert



Er zijn al meerdere malen oplossingen genoemd. Maar...

Al was er geen oplossing, dan had je een andere constructie verzonnen waarvan je wel wist dat het veilig was? Of je had iemand ingehuurd die verstand van (rigging-)zaken heeft.

En dan nog die lul-smoes 'bij ons is er nog nooit iets naar beneden gekomen':

Geluk is met de dommen zullen we maar zeggen.

----------


## oversound

Hallo, ik ben vrij nieuw hier en daarom heb ik het topic maar gewoon gevolgd zonder te reageren.
Maar ik heb een vraag aan od:&gt; heeft u nooit commentaar gehad op de opstellingen. Bijvoorbeeld van mensen die in het pubiek lopen (ja sommige publieks gangers letten hierop) ? 
Groet,

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> 
> Beste collega's,
> 
> Zoals u kan zien maken wij regelmatig constructies. Ik ben een éénmans bedrijf, die werk met mensen van de vereniging voor wie wij optreden/opstellen.



Doordat u regelmatig constructies bouwt, en een éénmansbedrijf bent, heeft nog steeds niet tot gevolg dat u zomaar alles kan doen...




> citaat:
> ik ben er mij ook van bewust dat het soms niet altijd 100% correct is. (maar wie wel???) Ik denk dat véél riggers werken voor grote bedrijven en die hebben er natuurlijk de centen voor om 100% correct te werken!! (en dan nog!!!)



Er wordt inderdaad door iedereen in onze business wel eens iets gedaan wat niet 100% in orde is, maar er is hier toch nog wel een behoorlijk verschil tussen een berekend risico (bv een motor/takel van 1T boven publiek belasten op 600kg ipv toegelaten 500) en een totaal ondoordachte, onstabiele constructie neerpoten door iemand die, zoals je zelf zegt, blijkbaar totaal geen know-how terzake heeft.
Trouwens, veilig werken hoeft niet steeds fortuinen te kosten, gewoon even logisch denken, een inschatting maken van de risico's en evt je tabellen erbij halen (die je voor prolyte gewoon op site vind) en op zijn minst een basiskennis ivm rigging & co opdoen als je met zulke projecten begint. In de prolyte boek en op de site staat hier al heel wat informatie over, en dit zijn me dunkt toch zaken die geen fortuinen moeten kosten ??





> citaat:
> Wat ik wel zéér raar vind zijn de volgende punten: 1 commentaar geven is zéér makkelijk (blijkt uit de reacties) maar heeft er één iemand een oplossing gegeven? neen dus, liever verder kakken over details...



Oplossingen genoeg, hiervoor al een aantal aangehaald, carré in groundsupport plaatsen en daarin de grid optrekken, werken met de, hiervoor ontwikkelde, prolyte hoeken, trusscarré bouwen waarin de rest opgetrokken wordt, en er zullen zo nog wel wat mogelijkheden zijn.
En als het echt niet kan, niet bouwen !!! (Of is het binnen halen van een productie, levensgevaarlijk gebouwd, belangrijker dan de veiligheid van de honderden personen die hieronder staan ?)




> citaat:
> 2 ik heb altijd gehoord dat prolyte de standaard was onder de lichtbruggen maar jullie breken het product volledig af. (ik weet ook dat je dit met andere en goedkopere merken niet moet doen.



Prolyte is idd één van de betere merken qua trussing, en ik dacht ook niet dat iemand het hier afgebroken had. Dit heeft echter niets meer te maken met het merk, maar wel met een totaal fout gebruik van de materialen.




> citaat:
> 3 Wat mij nog het meeste opvalt, al deze mensen die commentaar geven hebben geen of willen hun website niet geven!! (misschien schrik voor commentaar?) Ik ben fier op wat ik heb gepresteerd, met MIJN materiaal.



Ik denk dat hier niemand een probleem mee heeft, en alhoewel er hier een boel jongens zijn die kleinschaliger als u werken, denk ik (afgaande op uw postings hier) dat ze wel professioneler werken dan u. Het is niet omdat u met uw materiaal al veel producties gedaan hebt, en er tot nu toe nog niets misgelopen is, dat u professioneel bezig bent. Een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekj

----------


## od

Beste grouvesound

U zult waarschijnlijk een vriend van orbis zijn? (alletwee uit Liedekerke)
Misschien grouvesound eens HEEEEEEL goed kijken of een bril kopen maar waarom mag een 63A vrouwtje niet gebruikt worden? als er aan de anderkant een mannetje staat? Ik zie hier geen gevaar in.

Geert

----------


## od

allé proficiat, nu gaan ze ons gastenboek op onze site ook nog bestoken.
en dan nog met "ikke" zelf zich niet willen bekent maken. Als dat niet de bedoeling is om een firma af te breken dan weet ik het niet hoor. Jullie zijn echt heel erg bedankt!!

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> 
> allé proficiat, nu gaan ze ons gastenboek op onze site ook nog bestoken.
> en dan nog met "ikke" zelf zich niet willen bekent maken. Als dat niet de bedoeling is om een firma af te breken dan weet ik het niet hoor. Jullie zijn echt heel erg bedankt!!



Ten eerste werk je dat alleen maar zelf in de hand door je reacties...
Ten tweede, leer omgaan met kritiek, en leer er uit.

----------


## od

dat zal ik zeker doen, en omgaan met kritiek ook geen probleem, maar er zijn grenzen.
dit gaat over lichtbruggen niet over electriciteit. toevallig zijn deze 2 mensen uit Liedekerke, zo ook ons magazijn!! "toeval" zeker. dat ik uit mijn fouten leer en met kritiek kan omgaan, vraag maar aan de mensen met wie ik persoonlijk via mail in contact ben. Niet via het forum of jullie kunnen mij nogmaals met de grond gelijk maken als ik "misschien" een domme (in jullie ogen) vraag stel

----------


## R. den Ridder

iddd, wat wil je nu, ik heb je uitgenodigd, je komt meediscussieren, wat ik erg netjes vind maar je loopt jezelf alleen te verdedigen.

STOP DAAR EENS MEE, lees de postings eens, wat je doet is LEVENSGEVAARLIJK, je brengt mensen in gevaar met je constructies!
Als ik dit zou zien gebeuren tijdens een opbouw waar ik bijsta grijp ik in hoor, no way dat dat grid goedgekeurd wordt door een brandweerman die toevallig denkt dat het allemaal wel kan zonder enige basiskennis op dit gebied, en dit zullen meer mensen doen.

mail van mij part eens naar rinus, die als hij weer tijd heeft denk ik best eens met je van mening  wil wisselen.
Ik kan niet meer zeggen dat het gevaarlijk is, ben dan ook geen rigger en daarom kan ik het niet, ik haal het niet in mijn hoofd om zoiets te gaan bouwen, hoe mooi het ook is en hoe graag je de fuivenorganisator als klant wil hebben.

Dus aan jou de keus, lees dit Forum en schrik eens goed, of ga fier op je spullen en je zogenaamde ervarinbg en hoop dat je niets overkomt, als je dat laatste kiest hoop ik iig dat je eens flink tegen de lamp loopt door een ECHTE controle of afkeuring.

Ralph

----------


## R. den Ridder

wat niet wegneemt dat ik het spammen van een gastenboek op anonieme basis inderdaad een erg laf iets is!

----------


## od

Beste Ralf, 
Nu snap ik het niet meer hoor. Waar zit ik mij constant nog te verdedigen? Ik heb toch al gezegd dat ik fout zit, of moet ik het misschien iedere keer zeggen? Vraag misschien eens aan Rinus van wie hij vandaag een mail heeft gekregen. Maar waar ik wel bij blijf is op een gastenboek annoniem nogmaals de link naar deze site zetten dat vind ik een zéér laffe daad. Misschien eerder laster!! ik ben zeker geschrokken van wat er akkemaal op het forum stond en wat er allemaal kan gebeuren, geef ik toe. Maar waar ik mij vooral aan stoor bij de laatste berichten, en blijkbaar ik niet alleen zo kan ik lezen, dat mensen beweren over dingen die ze zelf niet eens weten (zie groovesound) dit enkel en alleen met bedoeleing van ....

----------


## od

oversound, ja wij hebben veel reactie gehad van de mensen, maar allemaal positieve en dat is nu het probleem. Ik dacht dus dat ik goed en stevig bezig was tot ik hierover werd ingelicht en heb ik mijn mening zeker moeten herzien. Blijkbaar lopen er in onze streken geen riggers rond!

----------


## moderator

Beste mensen,

Laat het niet zo zijn dat naar aanleiding van deze discussie forum deelnemers iemand gaan lastig vallen.
Dit is niet alleen uiterst vervelend voor de persoon (od) wiens site het aangaat, het is ook nog eens uiterst slecht voor de goede naam van het forum!

Als je wat te melden hebt in deze discusszie naar aanleiding van de fotoos, dan graag in het forum, maar doe dit wel normaal!

----------


## Orbis

Beste OD, graag even melden: ik heb het woord elektriciteit nog niet uitgesproken denk ik op dit forum... ik weet helemaal niet waarover het gaat ivm die 63A kabel of die dimmer!!!

ik heb enkel mijn mening gegeven over jouw constructie en de veiligheid hiervan.
Ik wist zelfs niet eens dat jouw magazijn in Liedekerke is, ik dacht dat jij van de kanten van Ninove was zelfs...

En wat moet ik dan denken als jij, omdat ik hier mijn mening geef, mijn andere post in het live forum ivm resonantie van toms bij drumstellen gaat belachelijk maken?! Als dat jouw manier is van omgaan met kritiek en commentaar, goed bezig!
Ik praat ook niet over dingen waar ik geen verstand van heb hoor!

En er lopen in onze streek wél mensen rond hoor die er verstand van hebben, maar je moet WILLEN leren hé!

Mij maak je niet wijs dat je van al die constructies jezelf nog nooit heb afgevraagd, tiens, zou dir wel veilig zijn, een pirmade op scharnieren, tiens, zou dat wel veilig zijn, daar dan nog eens een kader aan...

groeten!

----------


## R. den Ridder

oke jongens voordat dit een flame wordt en OD weg is, zullen we gewoon de strijdbijl die rondzwerft ff begraven, bedoelde te zeggen dat ik vond dat je manier van schrijven erg gericht was op jezelf verdedigen, of goedpraten, gelukkig blijkt dat dus niet zo te zijn.

zou zeggen, Welkom op het forum en hopelijk kunnen we samen werken aan een veiligere evenemntenbranche!

Ralph

----------


## oversound

Beste ob,
Ik begrijp dat u, als u nooit negatieve reacties (kwa veiligheid) krijgt over u constructie gewoon doorgaat met het creeëren van aparte constructies. Al zou ik zelf nooit aan zoiets beginnen vanwege dat ik genoeg professionele riggers ken die mij dingen hebben geleerd over riggen :Smile: . Dus hierbij hoop ik dat u van u fouten leert en daar gaat het eigenlijk allemaal om in dit topic
Maar de strijdbijl zal begraven worden lees ik dus ik stop.
groet,

----------


## GrooveSound

dat van die dimmers en cablage hoorde ik van iemand die regelmatig samenwerkt met od... en die zei me dat het een levensgevaarlijk dingetje was... enfin, ik begraaf de strijdbijl en moei me voor de rest niet meer.

Succes nog met het bouwen van (veilige) constructies,

Groet, J

----------


## Gast1401081

van horen zeggen ben ik multi-miljonair, mijn bankier denkt er echter toch wat anders over.

graag wel met feiten en/of foto's komen...

----------


## joe

Dus toch!!!!!

Ik dacht al, die Gerard zit zo vaak op het forum, die heeft vast niks anders te doen, hij moet wel multi-miljonair zijn [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Ach ik geef od best wel een beetje gelijk, (oe als dat maar niet al te veel shit opleverd) klanten kijken vaak naar hoe het er uit ziet, en opzich voor dat beetje licht wat hij in die tent hangt zit het er erg grappig uit. (krea met allu is het zeker)
Het ligt aan ons* dat het veilig gebeurt en ik hoop (en denk) dat Od er weer wat bijgeleerd heeft.


Als hij deze plaatjes nou nog eens veilig kan neerzetten is hij veeeeel verder dan de gemiddelde drive in show, die vaak in zulke tenten staat.

Groeten,
Marco

Ps. vraagje Od: is het echt waar van dat mail/mail kabeltje van je.
Zo ja.... Niks zeggen, gauw weggooien :Wink: 
Zo nee... Gewoon in 1 zin heel netjes zeggen dat je dat nooit doet


*mensen die werkzaam zijn in dit vak

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

een mail-mail kabeltje? is dat zoiets als UTP???

Weer ff on-topic: Als ik de reacties van overdrive zo lees, kunnen veel mensen hier op het forum nog wat van hem leren. Niet wat riggingkunsten betreft, maar wel wat betreft het volwassen incasseren van kritiek.
Hiermee staat hij voor mij op eenzame hoogte boven de mensen die het nodig vinden een gastenboek te misbruiken.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:een mail-mail kabeltje? is dat zoiets als UTP???



ik denk dat het hier over de zogezegde mannetje-mannetje 63A kabel gaat.

mvg
ronny

----------


## fredjuhh

wat ik me eigenlijk afvraag, is OD meteen begonnen met zoveel meter truss? of begon het met 2x statiefen+ 6meter truss, en kwam daar een xx aantal meter bij waardoor je teveel had voor de statiefen? of had je gewoon een idee van een constuctie van truss?

----------


## od

Beste Joe,

We zetten misschien onveilige constructies neer, maar ik denk dat zelf mijn dochtertje van 4 weet dat een kabel male/male levensgevaarlijk is!!!
Kan er iemand mij zeggen voor safety's welke dikte van kabel je moet gebruiken? of zijn daar geen voorschriften voor?? Lees het wel

----------


## od

Beste Fredjuhh,

wij zijn 15 jaar geleden met 2 statieven en 4 stukjes brug begonnen.
ondertussen zijn het er heel wat meer geworden. Al dan niet veilig gebruikt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

de safety's zijn verkrijgbaar in verschillende soorten en maten, verkrijgbaar per sterkte, zelf maken is dus geen goed idee aangezien je dan ook weer met niet gekwalificeerd materiaal werkt (al moet ik bekennen dat zo'n 10 jaar geleden mijn eerste steels bestonden uit waslijndraad...shame on me, liggen ondertussen alweer jaren op het stort hoor)

Als je ze toch zelf wilt maken moet je om te beginnen al flink investeren in speciale tangen en loodjes etc. maar daar weet ik het fijne niet van.
en een fatsoenlijke steel zijn de kosten ook niet hoor, denk dat je voor een steeltje van highlite zo'n 5 euro kwijt bent, kun je ze niet zelf voor maken

op de site van prolyte kon ik vroeger wel wat info vinden, doch nu niet meer, de site van rolight heeft een klein stukje over admiral safety's. www.rolight.nl

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> 
> Beste Joe,
> 
> Kan er iemand mij zeggen voor safety's welke dikte van kabel je moet gebruiken? of zijn daar geen voorschriften voor?? Lees het wel



Steels om structuren aan te takelen kan je in verschillende gewichtsklasses kopen (meest gebruikte zijn de 1 ton steels). Dit zijn meestal echter steels met veiligheidsfactor 5 (deze VF kan je navragen, en dit wil zeggen dat de steel kan breken vanaf 5 ton).
Voor onze riggingswerkzaamheden, nl entertainmentsector wordt er een VF 10 aangenomen (aangezien er boven publiek getakeld word) dwz dat je een steel van 1 ton max kan belasten op 500 kg. (en wanneer er personen in de truss/ grid zitten/werkzaamheden moeten uitvoeren is een VF van 20 nodig).
Deze VF geld dus evengoed voor je motors, takels, statieven, shackles etc....

Gewone safety's voor toestellen moeten een VF 10 berekend zijn (dacht ik, Rinus ??) en moeten zo opgehangen worden dat je toestel bij losgeraken een max val van 30 cm kan maken (correct me if I'm wrong...). Of gewoon even navragen bij de importeur van je MH's/ toestellen , die zou je hier zeker mee moeten kunnen verder hebben en normaal de betreffende safety's/steels ook moeten kunnen verkopen.

Dit heeft dus niets te maken met de dikte van je kabel, maar wel met materiaalsoort (ik heb hier steels liggen die helft van dikte hebben van m'n andere steels maar toch even zwaar belast kunnen worden).

----------


## Michel_G

En doodnormale safety's staan hier ook in de j&h shop:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/Sear...CategoryID=664

Die vallen ook wel mee. En aangezien je er meerdere moet hebben, zijn de verzendkosten (zelfs naar belgië) ook nog wel te overzien.

Maar dat daargelaten, ze zullen ze ook wel ergens bij jou in de buurt hebben.

----------


## joe

[B)]



> citaat:mail/mail kabeltje



[:I]

Sorry, ik zat met me gedachte ergens anders denk ik[:I]

Maargoed dat fabeltje van die Male/Male kabel kunnen we gelukkig ook weer vergeten :Wink:

----------


## test12

En zo komt aan het eind toch alles weer goed.
OD heeft best wel veel truss en is er al creatief mee.
Nu nog het laatste niet onbelangrijkste maar ook niet het duurste probleem nog de veiligheid en dan ziet het er gelikt uit.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> Nu nog het laatste niet onbelangrijkste maar ook niet het duurste probleem nog de veiligheid en dan ziet het er gelikt uit.



[?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?] IEMAND die deze zin begrijpt [?][?][?][?][?][?][?]

----------


## rinus bakker

Zoals men in Europa pleegt te zeggen wat betreft CE-keur voor Machines:
Een vermoeden van overeenstemming met de Machine Richtlijn
Zo heb ik bij die IDD zeer krom geformuleerde zin ook
"Een vermoeden van de bedoeling ervan":
_ze zijn wel leuk bezig, maar nou niet bepaald erg veilig.
verbeteren van de veiligheid hoeft niet altijd duur te zijn, 
en als dat eenmaal is ingevoerd, dan zijn ze goed (=leuk en veilig) bezig._
(Daar denk ik dan dus bij: tot die tijd met een wijde boog eromheen lopen.)

----------

